# Rom versions??



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Can somebody but the rom versions in order on this forum? I always thought it went:

Ep1
Ep2
Ee4
Ep1....and some kind of letter. W,p,q,f

what is the newest?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry I meant ed1 and ed2 on the first post

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

You have Froyo and Gingerbread versions listed here. I'm not 100% on this, but I'm pretty sure the order goes (from oldest to newest):
Froyo -
ED1
ED2
EE4

Gingerbread -
(there may be ones prior to these - not sure)
EP1F
EP1H
EP1Q
EP1W
EP3...

There may be two versions of the last one, but it's just now starting to come out (I believe it ends with HA, not sure).


----------



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> You have Froyo and Gingerbread versions listed here. I'm not 100% on this, but I'm pretty sure the order goes (from oldest to newest):
> Froyo -
> ED1
> ED2
> ...


That makes sense....lines up with what I think I know....thanks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

